# Наше творчество > Проза >  Эссе ... Проблема ...

## Benya

Друзья, комитет по "борьбе с молодежью" нашего доблестного города, в связи с предстоящим 65-летием Великой Победы, проводит конкурс. И прислали совершенно отмороженную тему эссе для моих студентов "Письмо фронтовика правнуку". Как понять это, мы до сих пор не очень понимаем. Как, собственно и не можем понять, как можно оценивать эссе... Вроде как это размышление, не претендующее на правдоподобность ... Короче запутались совсем. Помогите пожалуйста, может у Вас возникнут мысли, ибо выдохся, да и студентам толком объяснить не могу ... Надеюсь на понимание и помощь. Заранее спасибо всем !

----------


## Лев

> Эссе ... Проблема ...


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%...81%D1%81%D0%B5
Интересно, в жизни хоть один фронтовик, будучи на фронте имел правнука? А в мирной жизни кто-то написал? Что за идиоты выдумывают подобные темы? И о какой войне идёт речь?

----------


## PAN

> прислали совершенно отмороженную тему эссе для моих студентов "Письмо фронтовика правнуку".


Жуть...
*Benya*,
 Студенты на кого обучаются???...

----------


## Benya

Строители, архитекторы...

----------


## Benya

Лев, о Великой Отечественной речь, конечно...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Benya*,
 Я думаю, что здесь речь идёт о чём- то вроде:
Тебе, живущему в мирное время, тебе, не знающему тягот войны, хочу рассказать (пожелать) ну и дальше о любви к Родине, патриотизм, конечно, "мы молоды, и не знаем что нас ждёт завтра, доживу ли до Победы на как бы мне хотелось увидеть тебя, мой будущий потомок,"
А вообще, управление по делам молодёжи, у нас, конечно. блещет перлами :biggrin:

----------


## Benya

Спасибо! Будем думать!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Строители, архитекторы...


а мне видится, что прадед учился на архитектора и его призвали воевать. А он в своём письме мечтал, как он спроектирует здание театра или консерватории и завещает своему правнуку претворить его мечту в жизнь, создать "застывшую музыку"

----------


## Benya

Ален! Интересная идея! Спасибо!

----------

